
Ask HN: Senior full-stack developer can't get a job - abright
I&#x27;ve been looking for a new job on and off since February and have had no luck despite participating in the final round of interviews for two different companies (one was a pretty large and well-respected company from Australia).  I have over 8 years of experience doing full-stack web development and supposedly scored in the 80th-100th percentile on Triplebyte&#x27;s generalist interview.  I have worn many hats from being a sysadmin, junior code monkey, architect, and mentor.<p>Other relevant points, I&#x27;m based in Pittsburgh and not looking to move and I&#x27;m 35 years old.<p>Admittedly, I&#x27;ve been very selective with where I&#x27;m applying since I don&#x27;t want to get stuck in a terrible culture which I&#x27;ve gotten better at identifying.  Otherwise, what am i doing wrong?
======
golergka
How many positions have you applied to, what salary level did you tell the
companies you want, what companies did you look for, did you look for remote
jobs or for relocation (judging by Australia, it had to be one of those)?

Last time I looked for a job as a senior backend developer (having made the
transition from gamedev in the last few years), I've had very easy time
interviewing and a lot of offers. I don't live in a first world country and my
salary here is probably much more humble than what you're aiming at, but the
whole job market here still looks very good, and there's plenty of remote
opportunities from all over the world as well.

~~~
abright
I'm mostly looking at remote jobs (There aren't a lot of openings at the
smaller companies I'm applying to in Pittsburgh but of those I mostly haven't
even gotten past the resume screen). I told them I was shooting for $120k/year
although I was flexible. I've probably submitted 50ish applications so far.

~~~
golergka
$120k sounds way too high for remote, that's almost CTO level.

~~~
abright
My apologies, I'm in Pittsburgh in the USA and currently making 90k just for
front-end work. According to the research I've done, 120k is on the low end
for senior devs across the nation and perhaps just right, maybe a tad high for
my local area.

------
codingtrain
Perhaps you need some coaching and or feedback? Shoot me a message if you're
interested in a call for some mock interviewing: coderpact@gmail.com ( or
visit [https://www.coderpact.com](https://www.coderpact.com) )

